# President Addressing School Children - 8 Sep



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

President Obama will address school children during school on September 8th (next Tuesday). Please do not post political comments on this thread; one is already going in the Jungle.

I just want to let everyone know that I just heard from KPRC that Lisa Baldwin will inform the public of the address during one of this evening's news cast (maybe all, not sure) and share what policies school districts are developing for those children who want to "opt-out".


----------



## rcantu (Feb 17, 2009)

*Obama address*

They also said on radio to keep the kids home that day as a show of unapproval.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Lisa Baldwin will present at 4 and 6 today.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

rcantu said:


> They also said on radio to keep the kids home that day as a show of unapproval.


If the schools districts are bold enough to provide an "opt-out", I want to support them.


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

*kid fish day*

I say let's have a kid fish day ! I do not watch this stuff at home. I do not think this should be part of the school.

FISH ON !!


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

I just recieved an E-mail from my sons school. Here it is...Conroe ISD

On Tuesday, September 8, 2009, the President will address all students in the nation on the importance of education. It will be broadcast live from the White House website, www.whitehouse.gov.

If you request that your children not participate in watching this message, please send a note to your child's teacher to let them know. Your child will be provided an alternate activity.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

texxmark said:


> I just recieved an E-mail from my sons school. Here it is...Conroe ISD
> 
> On Tuesday, September 8, 2009, the President will address all students in the nation on the importance of education. It will be broadcast live from the White House website, www.whitehouse.gov.
> 
> If you request that your children not participate in watching this message, please send a note to your child's teacher to let them know. Your child will be provided an alternate activity.


A couple of others in the Jungle reported similiar policy. Glad there is choice.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't believe that that thing will air in Kerrville Public Schools. My kids might not be going to school that day due to an extra long fishing trip.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what if the alternate activity is to read Baracks book?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Leave my kids alone!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> what if the alternate activity is to read Baracks book?


You open up his book and a teleprompter pops up with words on it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

called this morning and my school has not even heard of it yet according to the ladies up front, principal was in meetings though so maybe he was being updated there, don't know.. was told they would call me back. we will see...

as posted in the jungle, I don't have any issues with civic lesson, who the president is, how our govt. works, etc.... but having so many people not know about this 6 days away, being shown to pre-k to 12th grade, and not knowing what will be said is concerning... why is it not highly publicized as billed by the ed.gov website?



> This is the first time an American president has spoken directly to the nation's school children about persisting and succeeding in school. We encourage you to use this historic moment to help your students get focused and begin the school year strong. I *encourage you*, your teachers, and students to join me in watching the President deliver this address on Tuesday, September 8, 2009. It will be broadcast live on the White House website www.whitehouse.gov 12:00 noon eastern standard time.


it also sounds like it is voluntary to do this??? with the wording "encourage you" to the principals?

http://www.ed.gov/admins/lead/academic/bts.html


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

this is going to ruin my kids perfect attendance thru 3 years


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm up for the kid fish day. MY KIDS WILL NOT BE IN SCHOOL SEPT 8TH ! They have brainwashed, lied to and bs'd enough adults, I will not allow them to do it to my kids.
Next thing you know they will fast track law allowing elementary school kids the right to vote. Besides, this will take precious time away from them learning to take the TAKS test. lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

there will also be alot of *new voters* coming out of 9, 10, 11, and 12th grade in 4 years needing some influence, what better than a captive audience  pre-k through 6th is just a disguise... LOL (insert twilight zone music here)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

will they have to press 1 for it to be heard in English?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

everyone not liking it... got 6 days to educate your children for the class discussions before and after... LOL


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Kerrville schools. Haven't heard about it either.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

After further though, I am keeping my boys out of school. Why should they be segregated and possibly embarrassed? They only missed 1 day last year.

My 14 year old is politically savvy and may say some things that could get him into trouble, either at the program or at the alternative program.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

It's only for grades Pre-k thru 6.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*That is incorrect*



My Three Sons said:


> It's only for grades Pre-k thru 6.


It is for Pre-K thru 6 and 7-12, unless your school district has made a local decision.

Please read this from the U.S. Department of Education. Also check-out the links for the classroom activites on that website

http://www.ed.gov/admins/lead/academic/bts.html

Michael Berry just made a statement on KPRC that keeping kids home from schools that present it, "Will make a powerful statement."

Looks like some schools are considering not showing it.


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Mont said:


> will they have to press 1 for it to be heard in English?


x2...very good question!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

If you live in Sugarland, please check this out. URGENT!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2268814#post2268814


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I say don't let the Dear Leader near your kids!


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

*This Really Ticks me OFF!!!*

I don't want that unamerican socialist addressing my kids at school. Who knows what he is going say. I don't want and don't support what he and his administration of criminals have done do this great nation in his few short months in office. What he needs to do is come clean and tell the kids the truth about what they will be paying for when they become old enough to pay taxes. Reading the letter from the Sec. of Education to the Principals made me want to gag! America Needs to Wake Up!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm waiting to hear back from my son's pricipal. I asked point blank if they were going to do this and if so what is needed to opt-out.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

who spiked the koolaide??? that stuff is making ya'll paranoid... president wants to encourage kids to study hard and do well in school and this is a bad thing? maybe your kid doesn't need to hear it but we've got an insane dropout rate in Texas and obviously these kids need some encouragement from someone THEY see as a role model because their parents are doing a pizz poor job


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> who spiked the koolaide??? that stuff is making ya'll paranoid... president wants to encourage kids to study hard and do well in school and this is a bad thing? maybe your kid doesn't need to hear it but we've got an insane dropout rate in Texas and obviously these kids need some encouragement from someone THEY see as a role model because their parents are doing a pizz poor job


http://www.cnbc.com/id/32473987

aww screw it... no griping on this board


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

didn't Bill Gates drop out???


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Think about it*

9th grade and up will be voting next election. Get Prayer back in our Schools and keep that Non American acting as President out. Changing what has made us the Elite, is making me sick. How about you?


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Just heard from my son's principal. The school, as a whole, is not watching it . He said some Social Study classes may but he has not been made aware of it. He said if I don't want my son to watch, just send a note and he will be excused from class.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

From FBISD:

Dear Parents,
On Tuesday, September 8, 2009, President Obama will deliver a national address directly to students on the importance of education. The President will challenge students to work hard, set educational goals, and take responsibility for their learning. The address will air at 12:00 eastern time and will be broadcast live. Here at XXX XXXX Elementary, we will record the address and integrate it during our social studies time at 2:00 p.m. XXX XXX Elementary and Fort Bend ISD are not requiring students to view the address nor will we take any grades during the address. We understand that some parents may not want their child/children to view the address so we are asking that you fill out the form below granting your permission for your child to view the address. If you choose for your child not to view the address, they will be secured in a supervised location for the address and will return to class once it is complete. We are asking that this form be returned on Friday, September 4th so that teachers may plan accordingly in their classrooms. As always, if you have any questions or concerns, please call the school.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

It is ashame that our kids are going to be embarrassed and lead to another room. I guaranty you that most parents won't opt-out for this fact.

I wonder if Obama would allow Glenn Beck to have a forced television broadcast with his girls?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I did not receive the Conroe ISD email. Can someone please post it?


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

I just got word that my son's district will not be viewing it "due to logistical concerns and outrage expressed by some parents". They will, however, make it available on their website SHOULD PARENTS WISH FOR THEIR CHILDREN TO VIEW IT. Needless to say, I will not be visiting the website...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

kmarv said:


> I just got word that my son's district will not be viewing it "due to logistical concerns and outrage expressed by some parents". They will, however, make it available on their website SHOULD PARENTS WISH FOR THEIR CHILDREN TO VIEW IT. Needless to say, I will not be visiting the website...


Good for them. What ISD if you don't mind? I think they deserve kudos.

Currently Humble ISD is leaving it up to individual principals and teachers, still waiting to hear their decisions.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Does anyone have first hand knowledge of Lamar Consolidated ISD airing this?

I have not seen anything posted yet on their web site.





Kelly


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> who spiked the koolaide??? that stuff is making ya'll paranoid... president wants to encourage kids to study hard and do well in school and this is a bad thing? maybe your kid doesn't need to hear it but we've got an insane dropout rate in Texas and obviously these kids need some encouragement from someone THEY see as a role model because their parents are doing a pizz poor job


One of the few times we will dissagree bro. I don't want this president, the last president, the next president or anyother president telling my kids and grandson how act and think.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> One of the few times we will dissagree bro. I don't want this president, the last president, the next president or anyother president telling my kids and grandson how act and think.


My sentiments exactly. This is not an inauguration speech. It is not an address to the nation in response to a national tragedy,etc.

My children know what their responsibilities are as they relate to school and education. I don't need the president to tell my kids "why it is important to listen to the president and other elected officials."

My last sentence is in quotes because it is taken from the menu of classroom activities disseminated by the government. Link here---
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/10582301/President-Obama’s-Address-to-St

Kelly


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I've emailed Klein and haven't go a response back yet.

My children are young and I still preview most of their TV viewing. 
I will not let them watch our current President without previewing first.

The man has a nasty habit of politicizing every event including the death of his Grandmother.

I won't take a chance of raising brown shirts.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

It's hard to imagine that the president, any president, encouraging our kids to work hard and study can be construed as political indoctrination. 
My kids are well past 6th grade now, but I think to pull any kids from class would send them a far worse message, i.e. that they can't or shouldn't listen to a message from the president. Give the guy a chance to send a good, positive message and let the kids hear it. If he screws it up or tries to take it to another, more political level, or he wants to do it every week, then maybe there's something to talk about.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Bruce J said:


> It's hard to imagine that the president, any president, encouraging our kids to work hard and study can be construed as political indoctrination.
> My kids are well past 6th grade now, but I think to pull any kids from class would send them a far worse message, i.e. that they can't or shouldn't listen to a message from the president. Give the guy a chance to send a good, positive message and let the kids hear it. If he screws it up or tries to take it to another, more political level, or he wants to do it every week, then maybe there's something to talk about.


Bruce:

Have you read what is going to be asked of these kids?

Here is a sample,

"Why is it important that we listen to the president and other elected officials, like the mayor, senators, members of congress, or the governor? Why is what they say important?" 

Please read the K-6 "orders" at the below link. The 7-12 are just as bad. It is indoctrination. Should I list world leaders who made it a point to indoctrinate the children? It was attitudes like yours that they loved, easy pickings.


http://www.ed.gov/teachers/how/lessons/prek-6.pdf


----------



## Matapanga (Sep 7, 2005)

There's some folks on here that need to take a valium and relax. The paranoia in the air has gone way past the point of reason. I saw two Presidents speak when I was growing up and I didn't turn into a zombie (Ford and Carter). I know I'm just "pis&ing" in the wind but jeez, lighten up


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Tate said:


> I did not receive the Conroe ISD email. Can someone please post it?


On Tuesday, September 8, 2009, the President will address all students in the nation on the importance of education. It will be broadcast live from the White House website, www.whitehouse.gov.
If you request that your children not participate in watching this message, please send a note to your child's teacher to let them know. Your child will be provided an alternate activity.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

essayons, I have read it and simply don't agree there's anything remotely like indoctrination. I think it's better to let students hear, but prepare them to think critically on their own. The instructions do ask them to listen and make notes and judgments about what they've heard. Is it important to listen to a president? Sure. Do they have to agree with what he's saying? No. The teacher could steer very young ones as easily or more easily than the president, but at least they're listening and thinking. That's a key to being informed and not becoming "easy pickings". Keeping them away from news or being exposed to viewpoints and critical thinking will teach them nothing.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Matapanga said:


> There's some folks on here that need to take a valium and relax. The paranoia in the air has gone way past the point of reason. I saw two Presidents speak when I was growing up and I didn't turn into a zombie (Ford and Carter). I know I'm just "pis&ing" in the wind but jeez, lighten up


Two Great Presidents :rotfl:, no wonder you don't get it.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Bruce J said:


> essayons, I have read it and simply don't agree there's anything remotely like indoctrination. I think it's better to let students hear, but prepare them to think critically on their own. The instructions do ask them to listen and make notes and judgments about what they've heard. Is it important to listen to a president? Sure. Do they have to agree with what he's saying? No. The teacher could steer very young ones as easily or more easily than the president, but at least they're listening and thinking. That's a key to being informed and not becoming "easy pickings". Keeping them away from news or being exposed to viewpoints and critical thinking will teach them nothing.


I have written many instructional outlines to lead students (soldiers) to believe and learn certain things to support the mission. Give me a platoon of 50 with a mission, whether they believe in the mission or not, I can convince them to execute it in 1 day with no regard to the long term effects.

Go back and look at the instructions again. They are written to convince these children.

After reading you post again, I will have to agree that the teachers will be the one's to influence the children's thoughts. Who do you think they voted for? I certainly hope, and I do believe, their intentions outweight their union. My mom is a non-union retired teacher, but she was getting harrassed by the union as early as the mid-70s.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> what if the alternate activity is to read Baracks book?


Quit grinning and help us stop the ********!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

CoolChange©© said:


> Quit grinning and help us stop the ********!


At this point we are stopping it for the most part. Still waiting for some ISDs and schools to give us specifics on what is shown. My kids will most likely miss that day.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Dude, where's my brain?*



Bruce J said:


> essayons, I have read it and simply don't agree there's anything remotely like indoctrination. I think it's better to let students hear, but prepare them to think critically on their own. The instructions do ask them to listen and make notes and judgments about what they've heard. Is it important to listen to a president? Sure. Do they have to agree with what he's saying? No. The teacher could steer very young ones as easily or more easily than the president, but at least they're listening and thinking. That's a key to being informed and not becoming "easy pickings". Keeping them away from news or being exposed to viewpoints and critical thinking will teach them nothing.


Bruce, with all due respect, did you ever have kids and how big a part did you play in raising them? Because your comments show a severe lack of experience and understanding of children.

Kids aged K-6th grade do NOT think for themselves! They are little sponges and are very easy to sway or do what you want them to do. You could tell a 4 or 5-yo "Go kick grandma, and they will immediately run to granny and give her a big kick with a smile on their face, no remorse, and expectation of love and reward".

A speech from an authority figure such as a president will have a POWERFUL influence on the children and immediately plant ideas/opinions in their tiny heads. That, by definition, is indoctrination! It is very effective and has / is being used all over the world by governments and ruling classes to plant seeds of policy. The message imparted to the listeners can be very, very subtle - but very powerful.

This technique for reaching out to young children and "guiding them to correct behaviour in a positive way" was used by Stalin, Hilter, Hirohito, Franco, and is widespread today (just look at Korea and Iran, Isreal, Jordan, Syria).

It is used because it works - and works very well.

"Work hard and keep in school" - great message and everyone can get behind it - was often the topic espoused by Hilter's speeches to the H.Y. (Hilter Youth). But there were subtle messages in the address about Aryans - and Jews.

What if Obama's speech has the "innocent" comments like "Work hard and study, do well in school and be more tolerant of other's viewpoints, such as Muslim". Sounds good and reasonable, huh? There are many who would think that it is and not understand the subtle psychological mind trick that is played with the above statement (I bet many on 2cool won't pick up on it as well).

Trust me, the adminstration know full well that reaching out to children is an effective way of promoting change in the future. The two problems is that instruction SHOULD NOT come from a single point, such as a president, and secondly - we don't KNOW what he is going to say.

You cannot un-ring a bell.

You are also very out of touch if you think teachers, especially grade school teachers, and going to "guide them" or "provide alternate viewpoints". Quite the contrary. Teachers are very restricted nowdays and are much more robotic. There are exceptions, of course, but the majority are NOT to do ANYTHING against anything "official". Grade school teachers are also typically younger and more inexperienced, fresh off the farm so-to-speak (and yes, there ARE exceptions). But new teachers generally cut their teeth on the young kids before tackling a high-school class. In addition, older teachers tend to gravitate back to grade school.

Overreacting to this speech - maybe....maybe I'd be less concerned if it was JFK than Obama ...well see....cause the speech is going to happen and I'm sure will be analyzed to death. I'd be willing to bet that there are going to be references made to health care, social reform, tolerance of other races/religions, and other topics besides "education". I also expect that Obama will use subtle mind tricks and "ASK" the students to do something specific - plant the seed of "following orders" - you just watch!


----------



## rcantu (Feb 17, 2009)

There is a good outgoing tide that day 104pm galveston channel.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

apparently the outrage is widespread because the WH now is saying they will revise the teaching aid about "helping" the POTUS. I still say kids should be held out for the day. That will affect funding(in TX, $35/day/child)for the schools and the Principals and Superintendents will get a message. I'm betting the "revised" teachings will be just as outrageous. different words-same effect.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I think they'd have been better served to record the event and post it on a website for concerned parents to view beforehand. 

I think there's been a bit of an overreaction, but c'est la vie. My daughter is now 14 and my two stepsisters are 19 and 21. I can't imagine a single speech by a president given at any age convincing any of them that they need to listen to mayors, presidents, or the Pope. Maybe I just know hard-headed kids with a mind of their own.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

If these kids cant have God in the schools then they definantly dont need the president chiming in. I dont pay school taxes to have the president speak to my child. I pay them so she can learn to read and write. I do not want someone talking to my kid unless I hear what they are going to say first. My child will not watch for that reason. No one knows what this guy is going to say.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I think they'd have been better served to record the event and post it on a website for concerned parents to view beforehand.
> 
> I think there's been a bit of an overreaction, but c'est la vie. My daughter is now 14 and my two stepsisters are 19 and 21. I can't imagine a single speech by a president given at any age convincing any of them that they need to listen to mayors, presidents, or the Pope. Maybe I just know hard-headed kids with a mind of their own.


How in the world did YOU get "hard-headed kids with a mind of their own". :question:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> How in the world did YOU get "hard-headed kids with a mind of their own". :question:


I just had ONE hard-headed kid. I learned my lesson fairly quickly. The other two are step-sisters. They weren't my fault. I was out of the house when they came along at 5 and 7 years old.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow there are some really concerned parents in here. 

I hope you were as concerned when the las president really screwed our teaching system up, with no child left behind, and directly influenced the way your kids are taught.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

B-b-but Bush! WHAAA


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bk005 said:


> Wow there are some really concerned parents in here.
> 
> I hope you were as concerned when the las president really screwed our teaching system up, with no child left behind, and directly influenced the way your kids are taught.


yes, it would be great if the feds, no matter affiliation, completely stayed out of the school systems.. wouldn't it?


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

From my school district's website - -

The President of the United States will air a live national address for students Tuesday, Sept. 8, 2009 on the importance of education.
Friendswood ISD is unable to accommodate the showing of this to all students on campuses at one time. We encourage parents to tape this speech if they choose and watch it at a later time with their children.
ARCHIVESeLooksPodcastsPress ReleasesRadio
Teachers will have the option to have their classes air the speech. Any teachers who plan to show the special presentation will notify parents and students and under Friendswood ISD policy, will allow students to opt out of watching it. Parent or student notification to opt out will be followed.

Don't think I'll be DVRing it for later viewing.

TW


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

He wants to tell them to work hard so you can make lots of money and pay lots of taxes to pay for what his plans will leave them with... 

I must say it is a sad commentary of what is happening with this country when many of us don't trust the people ruining, opps, I ment to say running our great nation. Now let me be clear, I am a conservative, but the people I am refering to are sitting on both sides of the isle. IMO, there are not many that give a rats behind what "We the people" want. They ALL have turned into a bunch of finger pointing "ninnyboobs" (sorry for stealing this term off another thread) that are only worried about what makes the "other side" look bad. Seems they all aspire to be the best of the worst... WWTJD... What would Thomas Jefferson do

Breaking news - My kids school, Sienna Crossing Elementary FBISD, will NOT be broadcasting the Presidents speech to the kids due to "technical issues". The automated message just phoned to me encouraged us to record the speech and watch it with our children and have the appropriate follow up conversation with them.

Rick


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Maybe he's gonna explain what "taxes" are.....since those kids will be saddled with a gazzillion trillion in debt they will have to pay....

And maybe he'll explain that those "free lunches" really aren't free :biggrin:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

looks like the idea is dropped....

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/09/03/white-house-withdraws-students-help-obama/


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They're still going to do it, they just crawfished on the help the President part.


----------



## mbmdwh (Jul 20, 2009)

A lot of you have kids that are too **** dumb to be missing school. Obama is not your problem, lack of education is your problem. Brains is what get you a job.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mbmdwh said:


> A lot of you have kids that are too **** dumb to be missing school. Obama is not your problem, lack of education is your problem. Brains is what get you a job.


Crawl back in your hole, troll.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Crawl back in your hole, troll.


"you must spread some reputation around before giving it to txgoddess again"

Sorry girl, or I'd hit you with some green for that !


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=108707


----------



## mbmdwh (Jul 20, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> You open up his book and a teleprompter pops up with words on it.


You mean you can read!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> "you must spread some reputation around before giving it to txgoddess again"
> 
> Sorry girl, or I'd hit you with some green for that !


I got you covered!


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

t-dub said:


> From my school district's website - -
> 
> The President of the United States will air a live national address for students Tuesday, Sept. 8, 2009 on the importance of education.
> Friendswood ISD is unable to accommodate the showing of this to all students on campuses at one time. We encourage parents to tape this speech if they choose and watch it at a later time with their children.
> ...


Thanks, I was about to post.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=108707


unbelievable! - and - hypocritical too. Created by Hollywood elite? a pledge to reduce plastic?? - not possible - they'd all dry up and blow away!

that's about the ONLY funny thing I saw in this - disturbing - very much so.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

If someone actually believes with 100 percent confidence that there is no way the "I plege" video will be shown....you must have your head in the sand! Last I knew....TRUST is earned....not granted. Let's just say it hasn't been earned yet.


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

*they want to verify it to be appropriate first*

Good for them ! Pasadena ISD

*Letter to Parents*
In a letter to school principals from the United States Department of Education, Secretary Arne Duncan announced that on September 8, 2009, President Barack Obama will deliver a national address to students on the importance of education. According to the letter, Secretary Duncan stated that the President will challenge students to work hard, set educational goals, and take responsibility for their learning.  
The address will be broadcast live on the White House web site; however, due to the concern expressed by our community, teachers and other staff, we will  not present the live address to students in Pasadena ISD. Instead, our Technology Department will record the address, giving our instructional leaders the opportunity to preview the president's comments and decide if the speech is appropriate for our students. If it is appropriate, the principals will decide the grade level(s) in which it may be used based on the content of the message and the curriculum. If they determine that the address is appropriate for a group of students, as always, parents may request, in writing, that their child is opted out of viewing the address with the understanding that the student will receive an alternate assignment. If parents choose to keep a student home on the day the address is viewed in his/her classroom, the absence will be unexcused.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

silver reflections said:


> Good for them ! Pasadena ISD
> 
> *Letter to Parents*
> In a letter to school principals from the United States Department of Education, Secretary Arne Duncan announced that on September 8, 2009, President Barack Obama will deliver a national address to students on the importance of education. According to the letter, Secretary Duncan stated that the President will challenge students to work hard, set educational goals, and take responsibility for their learning.
> The address will be broadcast live on the White House web site; however, due to the concern expressed by our community, teachers and other staff, we will  not present the live address to students in Pasadena ISD. Instead, our Technology Department will record the address, giving our instructional leaders the opportunity to preview the president's comments and decide if the speech is appropriate for our students. If it is appropriate, the principals will decide the grade level(s) in which it may be used based on the content of the message and the curriculum. If they determine that the address is appropriate for a group of students, as always, parents may request, in writing, that their child is opted out of viewing the address with the understanding that the student will receive an alternate assignment. If parents choose to keep a student home on the day the address is viewed in his/her classroom, the absence will be unexcused.


what if your kid is sick on the day of the speech.. it is automatically unexcused? that aint right...


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*Move the thread*

This thread belongs in the Jungle.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

I bet some type of hypnotic Brainwave device our Government has will be beaming thru the live feed, indoctrinating our children into mass liberalism, making them a mindless bunch of Obamanites !!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *mbmdwh*  
_A lot of you have kids that are too **** dumb to be missing school. Obama is not your problem, lack of education is your problem. Brains is what get you a job._

Crawl back in your hole, troll. 
__________________
Row, row, row your boat... far away from me!

you have given out 2 much rep in the last 24 hrs....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

HonkyFin said:


> I bet some type of hypnotic Brainwave device our Government has will be beaming thru the live feed, indoctrinating our children into mass liberalism, making them a mindless bunch of Obamanites !!!!!!


 I like the way you think Honky.....:brew:


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

JohnHumbert said:


> Bruce, with all due respect, did you ever have kids and how big a part did you play in raising them? Because your comments show a severe lack of experience and understanding of children.


LOL. Yes, John, wow, and thanks so much for your concern. I have three adult children now, with the youngest still in college. The older two have great college educations and are fully employed living a wonderful and balanced life. It's absolutely amazing that they were able to overcome the severe handicap of having me as a parent!



> You are also very out of touch if you think teachers, especially grade school teachers, and going to "guide them" or "provide alternate viewpoints". Quite the contrary. Teachers are very restricted nowdays and are much more robotic.


I didn't necessarily mean that they would guide them in a good way. Of course that would be nice, but my point was more that the teachers have vastly more influence over what the children think and how they learn than the kids will ever get out of a tv message from the president. None of us is able to sit in the classroom every day to see how the teachers "guide" our kids - there's more trust and hope on our side than you may be willing to recognize. If you don't think that a teacher's personality, attitude, competence, personal feelings, and many other things influence how they teach and how kids receive any message, then you need to get in touch a bit yourself and give a little more credit to the professionals who teach our kids every day - and there are several in my family.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Highlands Elem. in FBISD will not be showing it.


----------



## assassinator (Aug 12, 2005)

The fact that people want to keep their kids from hearing the President of the United States encourage them to do well in school shows a true level of ignorance.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

assassinator said:


> The fact that people want to keep their kids from hearing the President of the United States encourage them to do well in school shows a true level of ignorance.


It's not about the President telling our kids to do well in school. This is about brain washing and taking our rights away to raise our kids as we see fit!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

assassinator said:


> The fact that people want to keep their kids from hearing the President of the United States encourage them to do well in school shows a true level of ignorance.


if we had the transcript, or preview, of his speech and it was indeed exactly that and nothing more.. then no problem... but suprises in this admin are rampant and most are leary... so give the parents that know this and are cautious a break

I'd say just getting him elected shows how many are truly ignorant.. LOL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

assassinator said:


> The fact that people want to keep their kids from hearing the President of the United States encourage them to do well in school shows a true level of ignorance.


 Back in your hole troll.. thanks Goddess


----------



## assassinator (Aug 12, 2005)

Gary said:


> This is about brain washing and taking our rights away to raise our kids as we see fit!


umm what rights are you loosing?

Reagan spoke to students in 1988. George H.W. Bush did it again in 1991. Both interrupted the normal school day to deliver their addresses.did you remove your children from school then?

GHW Bush was criticized by at least one Democrat when he spoke to students - not because he thought he was going to indoctrinate students, but because he took $200K out of the budget of the Dept of Education to create his video. Obama is using C-Span (free). He is scheduled to speak for 15-20 minutes.

Nobody previewed either Bush or Reagan's addresses before they were delivered. 
The White House plans to release the speech online Monday so parents can read it.:headknock


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I just received an email from my oldest daughters teacher stating that she had no intention of showing the potus's address. 

Kudos to her for not allowing an interruption of the planned learning activities for that day!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

If the kids do not go to school the state loses money.Just my two cents.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

assassinator said:


> umm what rights are you loosing?
> 
> Reagan spoke to students in 1988. George H.W. Bush did it again in 1991. Both interrupted the normal school day to deliver their addresses.did you remove your children from school then?
> 
> ...


Reagan and Bush had no history of socialist, communist, domestic terroristic ties, nor did they hand shake with Chavez either.. their image was more Americanesque and wholesome   :brew: :dance:


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

assassinator said:


> The fact that people want to keep their kids from hearing the President of the United States encourage them to do well in school shows a true level of ignorance.


I agree 100%, some people are so certain that this president is out to destroy America, You will have a hard time convincing me he is doing this to gain anything politically.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jeffsfishin said:


> I agree 100%, some people are so certain that this president is out to destroy America, You will have a hard time convincing me he is doing this to gain anything politically.


yeah, some people... they just can't understand spending trillions of dollars we don't have, fairness doctrines proposed trying to wreck the 2nd amendment, and many other things... can't believe they have any issue with this man and his teams


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Our district won't be showing the speech on any campus. It appears as if more and more are figuring out this dude.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Crawl back in your hole, troll.





Bocephus said:


> "you must spread some reputation around before giving it to txgoddess again"
> 
> Sorry girl, or I'd hit you with some green for that !





InfamousJ said:


> Reagan and Bush had no history of socialist, communist, domestic terroristic ties, nor did they hand shake with Chavez either.. their image was more Americanesque and wholesome   :brew: :dance:


I'm out at the moment too. But I know how to find ya'll when my zapper charges back up. :biggrin:


----------



## AndySipowitz (May 27, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> yeah, some people... they just can't understand spending trillions of dollars we don't have, fairness doctrines proposed trying to wreck the 2nd amendment, and many other things... can't believe they have any issue with this man and his teams


Let me qualify my remarks first. I am an Arch-Conservative! I think Cheney should have run for President. But I am also a STAUNCH patriot. I have always told my kids you don't have to like the President or agree with him, but you do have to respect the Presidency. Always. I sat and watched a Reagan video that brought tears to my eyes when I was in high school. He talked about the American dream and hard work in school. I don't begrudge ANY President who wants to speak to this same effect. My kids walk into school next Tuesday knowing who and what Obama is. My youngest is 9 and he won't be swayed by anything Barack has to say. But no will I let that chowderheads win by pulling my kids out of school. There many things I have to correct the kids on after their exposure to certain teachers (like the one who told my daughter how wrong it was to bomb Nagasaki and Hiroshima, one viewing of Tora!Tora!Tora! Took care of that). Bottom line is I will face this head on. Not like some whiney little girl who thinks my kids will come home in brown shirts and Obama tatoos!!! Keep your kids in class, educate them and make them challenge these liberal teachers to their face!

Just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

Could this mind set have possibly got us where we are today? Not watching, not learning and not being part of the process?

The kid fish deal is a great idea



silver reflections said:


> I say let's have a kid fish day ! I do not watch this stuff at home. I do not think this should be part of the school.
> 
> FISH ON !!


----------



## hauchinango (May 26, 2005)

I wish I could claim this, but....

If Bush were going to speak at a HS and some parents objected, FOX News would have called them treasonous unamerican scum for daring to refuse such an honor and disrespect the office of the president.

This country has gone off the goddamn deep end. The same people scared ******** of "socialist indoctrination" don't even know what the word means. When did stupidity become such a virtue?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

hauchinango said:


> I wish I could claim this, but....
> 
> If Bush were going to speak at a HS and some parents objected, FOX News would have called them treasonous unamerican scum for daring to refuse such an honor and disrespect the office of the president.
> 
> This country has gone off the goddamn deep end. The same people scared ******** of "socialist indoctrination" don't even know what the word means. When did stupidity become such a virtue?


If either one of the Bushs were speaking at my kids school, I might actually want them to hear what they had to say.

I think if you read the entire thread that by now you know the line about the hole, troll.


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Stop and think again, if your kids don't show up and hear the speech, then they will not recieve their Obama Youth Knife or their arm bands.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

hauchinango said:


> I wish I could claim this, but....
> 
> If Bush were going to speak at a HS and some parents objected, FOX News would have called them treasonous unamerican scum for daring to refuse such an honor and disrespect the office of the president.
> 
> This country has gone off the goddamn deep end. The same people scared ******** of "socialist indoctrination" don't even know what the word means. When did stupidity become such a virtue?


Is anyone else in your family retarded...or just you ?


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Congratulations to Dickinson ISD for not participating in the broadcast of Obama's speech. My wife just got an e-mail from the school district informing staff member's that the speech will not be aired and to inform children that if their parents wish for them to view it they should record it so they can watch it at home and have a family discussion about what it means.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

Prediction on municipalities that have the most protests regarding the showing of the President's speech: Pasadena, Deer Park, La Porte, maybe Kemah....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Got you covered*



slopoke said:


> I'm out at the moment too. But I know how to find ya'll when my zapper charges back up. :biggrin:


I got ya covered on all 3 plus gave JQ some.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

At least he's trying to do something instead of standing around picking his nose like that last moron!
Original poster asked to keep comments nonpolitical in case ya'll missed it.


----------



## AndySipowitz (May 27, 2008)

cuzn dave said:


> At least he's trying to do something instead of standing around picking his nose like that last moron!
> Original poster asked to keep comments nonpolitical in case ya'll missed it.


I wish he would have flicked his boogers at you!!! But then again that would have been exactly what you wanted. A government handout!!!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

According to teachers at Alivin ISD, they received a letter from the superintendent stating they WILL NOT be streaming the speech live. If teachers can present a lesson plan based around the broadcast and use it as an educational tool, they may be allowed (upon approval) to stream the presentation in their individual classrooms. If the lesson gets approved, teachers must provide an opt-out and additional activity for the students not viewing the speech.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

cuzn dave said:


> At least he's trying to do something.


What exactly is he trying to do ?? As compared to the last moron...non politically of course.

Kelly


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

kdubya said:


> What exactly is he trying to do ?? As compared to the last moron...non politically of course.
> 
> Kelly


Brainwash our children. Oops! I done got political. Well, it wouldn't be my first trip to tha Jungle. Look out boys! :smile:


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for starting this informative thread and not putting it in the jungle, so that the right people are in the know.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

cuzn dave said:


> At least he's trying to do something instead of standing around picking his nose like that last moron!
> Original poster asked to keep comments nonpolitical in case ya'll missed it.


I wish they would ALL pick their noses ALL the time, to include the so called conservatives. That way the government would stay out of our business. Less government = good...that is the basis of the conservative view.

BTW...I'm the original poster and I know it has gotten a little political, but it is important to keep folks informed about ISDs' policy. It's our and our childrens' business.


----------



## Big Mack Attack (Jul 27, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *jc*
> _who spiked the koolaide??? that stuff is making ya'll paranoid... president wants to encourage kids to study hard and do well in school and this is a bad thing? maybe your kid doesn't need to hear it but we've got an insane dropout rate in Texas and obviously these kids need some encouragement from someone THEY see as a role model because their parents are doing a pizz poor job_


You're right, my son does not need to hear it from Obama. He has missed one day of school in 8 years and makes all A's. He plays football, baseball and raises animals in 4H and he learned his work ethic from home. The same place everyone use to learn it from before the liberals started depending on the government and the schools to raise their kids for them.

I would be willing to bet that the kids that are drop out candidates are as likely listen to Obama talk as they are to listen to their parents or their teachers. Obama would be better off playing this "Get an Education" presentation on a continuous loop at the welfare office.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

http://galvnews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=716379e86c96e7f8


----------



## janieh62 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow...this whole Obama speach to our children is bringing even more division in our Great country. That should be reason enough for him to Back Off. Obama just doesn't back off. He has an agenda folks..if you are to blind to see it..then get your head out of the sand! He and his administration are cramming every thing they want down our throats! I do not even think those of you that voted for him were voting for this sort of change.
Endoctrination happens a little at a time so you won't recognize it. Wake-up everyone. No American wants this!
History will show the truth about him...but it will be to late.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

The new Levi Fry school in Texas City will tape it and then show it during the week to those kids whose parents sign the permission slip. 

I just read the permission slip a few minutes ago. It has to be turned in by Tuesday, end of school day.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

From the Deer Park homepage**********************************Presidential address to the nation's school studentsFrom Arnold Adair, Superintendent of Schools: President Barack Obama plans to address the nation’s public school students at 11 a.m. on Tuesday, Sept. 8. In an electronic message to school principals, US Secretary of Education Arne Duncan encouraged schools to present the live address to students. The Department of Education also distributed instructional materials relating to the president’s message. Teachers and other staff will not present the live address to students in Deer Park ISD. Our Technology Department will record the address, giving our instructional leaders an opportunity to consider the president’s comments and select the appropriate student audience for the address. Once we determine which students---if any---should see it, parents may opt their child out of viewing the address with the understanding that the student may receive an alternate assignment. Parents will be notified if and when the address is shown to students. According to Secretary Duncan, the president will stress the importance of education. “The President will challenge students to work hard, set educational goals, and take responsibility for their learning,” Duncan wrote. “He will also call for a shared responsibility and commitment on the part of students, parents and educators to ensure that every child in every school receives the best education possible so they can compete in the global economy for good jobs and live rewarding and productive lives as American citizens.”


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

there's a great cartoon by nick anderson in today's paper:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

janieh62 said:


> Wow...this whole Obama speach to our children is bringing even more division in our Great country. That should be reason enough for him to Back Off. Obama just doesn't back off.


it's only bringing more division into our great country because certain people want it to.

i think it's insane for any parent to object to the president of the united states addressing school kids. whether you like him or not, he's the president of the united states, and i find parents objecting to him addressing school kids to be unconscionable and unamerican.

what are we teaching our kids when supposedly mature adults behave this way?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I still can't believe they actually pay that guy for his dumb cartoons that he obviously thinks up at the last minute. haha 

MC, do you really think anyone cares if you think they're unamerican? Who do you think you are anyway?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Who do you think you are anyway?


i think i'm an american.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> there's a great cartoon by nick anderson in today's paper:


does it take 18-20 minutes to tell the kids to work hard, try to make good grades, and take responsibility? I don't think so...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i think i'm an american.


And? You think that's going to give you any clout when you make foolish statements like the one above? Is that supposed to give you a pass? Nope.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i think i'm an american.


the ability to oppose the government and not be rained down on with jail time or death is American, bud.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

As if he really stands for any of those things in the cartoon. His policies consistently punish those very things. Get a house loan you can't pay for? Let those who have been making their payments make your, too! Too lazy to work? Let Joe the plumber feed you and your kids! Personal responsibility advocate? Yeah, right. 

I was very pleased with the Aransas County ISD response in saying it would not be shown, but here's the website if you want to see it on your own time.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ACbob said:


> As if he really stands for any of those things in the cartoon. His policies consistently punish those very things. Get a house loan you can't pay for? Let those who have been making their payments make your, too! Too lazy to work? Let Joe the plumber feed you and your kids! Personal responsibility advocate? Yeah, right.
> 
> I was very pleased with the Aransas County ISD response in saying it would not be shown, but here's the website if you want to see it on your own time.


great point.. green for ya!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> there's a great cartoon by nick anderson in today's paper:


Yeah, but can he spell 'p-o-t-a-t-o'?


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> the ability to oppose the government and not be rained down on with jail time or death is American, bud.


 *Paranoia* *Will* *Destroy* *Ya*.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK...I havent read through all of the posts here but read about 4-5 pages... I guess I just MUST contribute here...LOL!!

So, what we have is the uprising here in regards to the leader of our Country (and the free world) speeking to our children (our future) about... Well, we dont really even know what is about yet..Its all speculation but apparently its about staying in school, personal responsibilty, etc...

This is bad how??

I mean we all rant and rave that the school sytem sucks, the 50%+ drop out rate has to be addressed, our children are "dumbing down" and whatever else, and now the Countries leader wants to address the kids...You know, *he is* a "role model" like it or not...In all reality, the position itself inspires people... How many of us as kids wanted to be policemen, firefighters and THE PRESIDENT?

Now I will agree that Obama has bigger fish to fry right now but hey, whats more important than our children and the future leaders of this Country? All of this brainwashing, political agenda, drink the kool-aid cr*p is just that...cr*p... I will be curious to see how many on this page actually watch the speech rather than find snipits on youtube or wait for FOX news to TELL THEM what the President said and form an education opinion... I know many on here probably wont watch it becasue they "hate the guy" (way to go by the way!!)

The guy tries to address schools (which we as a population apparently have a problem with) and as a leader, wants to answer to the problem...Before he even gets the chance, he is slammed...We want better foreign relations and he goes to better foreign relations and he gets slammed...He cant win (but in all reality, what president can!?)

I work with kids and have done so for some time now and I use this quote all the time... I think it speaks volumes...

*"Our kids need more models, NOT more critics"*

So I ask you, who are you BEING in relationship to all of this?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

jeffsfishin said:


> *Paranoia* *Will* *Destroy* *Ya*.


I call BS on that! the libtards have been paranoid for years and (sadly) they're still here! I just want what they have they have the right to be paranoid! (is that in the constitution somewhere?? )


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

I began having conserns about this when the 'classroom assignments' came with it having the student write 'How can you help The President...'

That raised a tall red flag for me.

That has since been edited to something about personal goals. I am still uncomfortable, but I've heard rumors the speach will be released early to quell the rebellion. 

Will be interesting how this plays out. I see it being complete pablum and then, 'See...it was no big deal. Why all the ruckus? Those silly conservatives..."


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Why don't they release it today instead of Monday? Perhaps they need to do some editing?


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> <SNIP>
> I will be curious to see how many on this page actually watch the speech rather than find snipits on youtube or wait for FOX news to TELL THEM what the President said and form an education opinion...
> <SNIP>


I get all my news from The Jungle.... 

:cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Why don't they release it today instead of Monday? Perhaps they need to do some editing?


and on labor day. I won't be any where near a computer this weekend. Taking the family out so I can talk to my kids about the importance of his educa......wait, the prez is going to do that for me. never mind. :spineyes:


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

In any normal atmosphere no one would object to the President of the United States talking to there children thru school.But with some of the people that this president associates with I am a little concerned about what he might be up to.Wow is all I can say to his latest czar what a butthead lol.I might go to the school and see if parents are invited to watch this video of the president.If they say parents are welcome then I might not care I trust my child is getting her political views from me.She should grow up to be a Die hard radical lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jeffsfishin said:


> *Paranoia* *Will* *Destroy* *Ya*.


so I am to accept bailouts, forced healthcare, bigger govt. higher taxes with wasteful spending, etc.? I guess once the kids get told it is OK then one day all of America will think like you too...


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

For me, it comes down to trust, and I do not trust this admin at all. If I actually thought he would just talk about education, and stay in school,then ok, but it's the whole, "support Obama", and not "the country stuff that irks me. Oh, and this scares the **** outta me, and should scare you too.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Vee3 said:


> I get all my news from The Jungle....
> 
> :cheers:


ya mean??? there's someplace else that one can get news from?? impossible!:cheers:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> And? You think that's going to give you any clout when you make foolish statements like the one above? Is that supposed to give you a pass? Nope.


my post wasn't foolish at all. in fact, it's dead on accurate and that's why it got your hackels up. what's foolish is a bunch of crybaby parents making a big scene over barack obama - the president of the united states - addressing school children.

i don't care for obama either, but this is ridiculous. the cartoon by nickerson really says it all.



InfamousJ said:


> the ability to oppose the government and not be rained down on with jail time or death is American, bud.


i'm not talking about opposing the government and you know it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> my post wasn't foolish at all. in fact, it's dead on accurate and that's why it got your hackels up.


Calling all parents who don't want their kids used as pawns for a publicity stunt to try and boost the President's approval rating "unamerican" was the epitome of foolish. You really should think before you type. Talk about sticking your foot in your mouth. WOW


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

jc said:


> who spiked the koolaide??? that stuff is making ya'll paranoid... president wants to encourage kids to study hard and do well in school and this is a bad thing? maybe your kid doesn't need to hear it but we've got an insane dropout rate in Texas and obviously these kids need some encouragement from someone THEY see as a role model because their parents are doing a pizz poor job


x2


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

jc said:


> who spiked the koolaide??? that stuff is making ya'll paranoid... president wants to encourage kids to study hard and do well in school and this is a bad thing? maybe your kid doesn't need to hear it but we've got an insane dropout rate in Texas and obviously these kids need some encouragement from someone THEY see as a role model because their parents are doing a pizz poor job


From the First press release:

Children will be encouraged to...
"write letters to themselves about what they can do to help the president."

Is that an encouragement to study?

Granted that has been change due to the bad choice of words...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Vee3 said:


> From the First press release:
> 
> Children will be encouraged to...
> "write letters to themselves about what they can do to help the president."
> ...


bad "choice" of words? I disagree - I think the intent was VERY clear - and now it's being changed because of the uproar.

And exactly WHAT does that question have to do with education?? how does writing a letter about how I can help the president going to get me a better education???

hmmmmm?????....anybody????... face it - just like several other recent events - BO got caught with his hand in the cookie jar again and had to back off - - that's your "ready for day one" president.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

jc said:


> who spiked the koolaide??? that stuff is making ya'll paranoid... president wants to encourage kids to study hard and do well in school and this is a bad thing? maybe your kid doesn't need to hear it but we've got an insane dropout rate in Texas and obviously these kids need some encouragement from someone THEY see as a role model because their parents are doing a pizz poor job


The flaw in this argument is that a majority of Americans including myself neither trust this man or see him as a role model.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

Well thought out post...



bzrk180 said:


> OK...I havent read through all of the posts here but read about 4-5 pages... I guess I just MUST contribute here...LOL!!
> 
> So, what we have is the uprising here in regards to the leader of our Country (and the free world) speeking to our children (our future) about... Well, we dont really even know what is about yet..Its all speculation but apparently its about staying in school, personal responsibilty, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

jeffsfishin said:


> Since you seem to be the expert on the subject please explain how you can have universal health care and still have insurance company's selling health insurance?


what value do insurance company provide?, if health care is a necessity then why should there be a middle man?


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

Naterator said:


> shoot, as if that ain't enough, watching this might turn my kid into a socialist, muslim, non-citizen, terrorist sympathizing, (insert racial epithet of choice)...it must be true, I saw it on Fox news and my buddy at the plant said he saw an e-mail from the Washinton Times!!!


i like this guy. greens.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

MigllaFishKilla said:


> what value do insurance company provide?, if health care is a necessity then why should there be a middle man?


 are you serious?? - you can't be - so -you don't think health insurance should be available? is that what I understand?

let me see - without it what would that mean - oh - I think I know!! excessive costs without any option but to pay the bill. Insurance companies compete with each other to offer services - you have a CHOICE which insurance you want - and what kind of payment program you get. Without that - there's only ONE choice - the Government's - the one choice that says what kind of coverage you get, what kind of care you receive, how long you get it for, etc.

today - if an insurance company changes it's coverage plan or raises it's rates - you have a CHOICE to go elsewhere to obtain coverage for those things you WANT.

if the Government plan takes control - the only choice will the one THEY decide for you.

what do you not understand??


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

RogerB said:


> are you serious?? - you can't be - so -you don't think health insurance should be available? is that what I understand?
> 
> let me see - without it what would that mean - oh - I think I know!! excessive costs without any option but to pay the bill. Insurance companies compete with each other to offer services - you have a CHOICE which insurance you want - and what kind of payment program you get. Without that - there's only ONE choice - the Government's - the one choice that says what kind of coverage you get, what kind of care you receive, how long you get it for, etc.
> 
> ...


what planet are you on?...we are talking about who pays the bill, not who health care providers work for...we're talking about taking the profit motives out of the equation..i can tell you that although i spent more on health care insurance cost than the care i received over the past 20 years my insurance cost have gone up 20% per year..where's the competition you're talking about!!..get real dude and stop listening to Fox...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

MigllaFishKilla said:


> what planet are you on?...we are talking about who pays the bill, not who health care providers work for...we're talking about taking the profit motives out of the equation..i can tell you that although i spent more on health care insurance cost than the care i received over the past 20 years my insurance cost have gone up 20% per year..where's the competition you're talking about!!..get real dude and stop listening to Fox...


sure it cost more - just like bread costs more - you need to really get real yourself - competition does exist. You spend more now than you did last year for home insurance, car insurance, etc.

look at the Government run health plans now - France is already cutting back on certain medical procedures because they can no longer afford it - Britian is cutting is medical staffs because of costs. Right now, today in this country- if you don't like your insurance, your coverage or your costs you have a choice to go find another.

look at the different plans, some cover expenses that others don't cover. Some cover 100% of certain types of care - other don't. It's called choice. Can it be improved? of course it can -but NOT by going to Government run health care - to believe that shows your ignorance

I have a choice - I can take the Governments VA care (which I'm entitled to) or not. I chose to not do so. I pay for my coverage -Why? because of my experiences with Government care. No choice in doctor, no option if I wanted something different. No assurance that I was getting the care I wanted or needed for myself or my family.

I've been to the doctor a total of about 10 times since I retired. 9 annual physicals and one surgery - the surgery? knee surgery - performed by the doctor of my choice through the insurance I paid for. The doctor? the surgeon for the San Antonio Spurs. If I had gone to the military for surgery the wait would have been considerably longer, the choice of doctor would not have been mine - so you see - I KNOW what planet I live on - unlike you.

for what it's worth - I don't listen to fox - fact is - I don't listen to any of the "talking heads" I do my own research, look up my own facts and make my own determination - I don't drink the koolaid.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

MigllaFishKilla said:


> what planet are you on?...*we are talking* *about who pays the bill, not who health care providers work for*...*we're talking about taking the profit motives out of the equation*..i can tell you that although i spent more on health care insurance cost than the care i received over the past 20 years my insurance cost have gone up 20% per year..where's the competition you're talking about!!..get real dude and stop listening to Fox...


I don't think it's possible to separate the two. And if you take the profit motives out of the equation, why would anyone want to be in the healthcare business?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Personally, i think he should have practiced his speaches with school children and THEN worked his way up to big Boy's and Girls---Here is my thaughts about it--BROBAMA STAY AWAY FROM OUR CHILDREN AND STAY OUT OF OUR SCHOOLS AND LIVES!!!! Schools are finding ways around it and it will be sad for the lonely children that are kiddo's of Brobama supporters-they will be few and far between and it will mess with their innocent little heads!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

How does the song go? Souths gonna do it again....

Elvin Bishop sitten on a bail of hay!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

bzrk180 said:


> OK...I havent read through all of the posts here but read about 4-5 pages... I guess I just MUST contribute here...LOL!!
> 
> So, what we have is the uprising here in regards to the leader of our Country (and the free world) speeking to our children (our future) about... Well, we dont really even know what is about yet..Its all speculation but apparently its about staying in school, personal responsibilty, etc...
> 
> ...


first of all since you like statistics as far as drop out rates are concerned, why don't you add the rest of the equation to the 50%, population explosion of ethnic groups contributing to this rate!, kids are smarter these days, the kids that want to be, kids don't need role models except for the ones between their household walls, I'm tired of hearing it takes a community to raise a kid, BS, it takes mommy and daddy, and as far as BHO talking to the kids of the US, let's just say my kids are old enough and smart enough to come to their own conclusions about right from wrong, you can't make a turdddd smell good, no matter how much perfume you put on it.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

MigllaFishKilla said:


> what planet are you on?...we are talking about who pays the bill, not who health care providers work for...we're talking about taking the profit motives out of the equation..i can tell you that although i spent more on health care insurance cost than the care i received over the past 20 years my insurance cost have gone up 20% per year..where's the competition you're talking about!!..get real dude and stop listening to Fox...


Your insurance went up for a number of reasons. A lot of the increase is for mandated coverage whether you need it or not. I pay for my insurance and the other 4 people that work in our office. None of us can have kids, but guess who still has to pay for maternity care? Self reliance used to be a valued thing, now its made out to be a thing of shame. What a pity.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Leemo said:


> first of all since you like statistics as far as drop out rates are concerned, why don't you add the rest of the equation to the 50%, population explosion of ethnic groups contributing to this rate!, kids are smarter these days, the kids that want to be, kids don't need role models except for the ones between their household walls, I'm tired of hearing it takes a community to raise a kid, BS, it takes mommy and daddy, and as far as BHO talking to the kids of the US, let's just say my kids are old enough and smart enough to come to their own conclusions about right from wrong, you can't make a turdddd smell good, no matter how much perfume you put on it.


I think that's a winner, right there. Leemo/CajunBob 2012!:biggrin:


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I would love to see the percentage of those that opt out.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

portalto said:


> I would love to see the percentage of those that opt out.


and the schools that decided not to show it

the more I think about it, this should have been an "opt in", not out... the kids getting "detention" while it goes on is going to be interesting on the social effects


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> let's just say my kids are old enough and smart enough to come to their own conclusions about right from wrong,


Cool, no need for you to censor anything then.

Censorship is a great way to bring forth communism. I could have sworn all you right wingers in here were trying to avoid this right??

When people react from fear, they usually create more of what they are trying to avoid.



> you can't make a turdddd smell good, no matter how much perfume you put on it


. 
Agreed!! Sooooo, be strong, be determined and use facts. Stop using slanted interpretations, media biases and mass forwarded e-mail to try and make your stand (and I am not pointing any fingers, just an overall statement)... Quit trying to read into something that you have no facts to support (ie...he is going to brainwash your children and bring a socialist agenda to this speech). If a turd is a turd, then it will smell...Why dump more sewer on it to make it look like a bigger turd than it is??

And, through it all, you still dont know what he is going to say!



> kids don't need role models except for the ones between their household walls


Sadly, this isnt a truth in our society... Wish it was though.


----------



## charlieT (Jan 30, 2009)

What is the problem with the President of the United States wanting to encourage students to stay in school? No one seemed to have a problem when Reagan or Bush Sr. did the same thing during their presidencies. Considering the high drop out rate among students, apparently some parents don't care enough to stress the importance of a good education.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

charlieT said:


> What is the problem with the President of the United States wanting to encourage students to stay in school? No one seemed to have a problem when Reagan or Bush Sr. did the same thing during their presidencies. Considering the high drop out rate among students, apparently some parents don't care enough to stress the importance of a good education.


Do you have kids? Are you a parent? If so, would you rather someone other than yourself and their mother do the encouraging you speak of?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My wife teaches at a local elementary school. They sent permission slips home with the kids last night. Only two kids in her class came back today whose parents said they were not allowed to watch it. 2 of 18, that really surprised me.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Gary said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have kids?
> ...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

charlieT said:


> What is the problem with the President of the United States wanting to encourage students to stay in school? No one seemed to have a problem when Reagan or Bush Sr. did the same


most of the people who are so opposed to this are the wingnuts and the racists, which are often one in the same. it's really that simple, and they typically aren't the smartest people walking among us.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

charlieT said:


> What is the problem with the President of the United States wanting to encourage students to stay in school? No one seemed to have a problem when Reagan or Bush Sr. did the same thing during their presidencies. Considering the high drop out rate among students, apparently some parents don't care enough to stress the importance of a good education.


I think the problem people have, is that they don't think that's all he will do. It's the "how can you help Obama" stuff; the "your parents generation harmed the earth, and you must be green" garbarge that they (socialist sympathizers - and don't tell me this administration is not full of them)peddle to the younger impressionable generations. You notice how they can't give a copy of exactly what will be said to the public yet? If its a simple rah, rah speach, they should be able to put that out in no time. I feel that is because they are having to change it daily so it is more benign. That way, they can say, "see, all those people got worked up for nothing". Yet, if nobody would've made a stink about it, they would've pushed that stuff fo sho.


----------



## assassinator (Aug 12, 2005)

why is this thread still up here and not down in the jungle?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> > Yes
> >
> > I think that kids should be encouraged at every turn, every stumble, and every opportunity.
> >
> ...


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Obama's plan is to encourage our children to make good grades and become productive adults so the willingly unemployed, uneducated, and unmotivated can glean, if not exploit, the benefits of social programs and universal healthcare on the backs of their efforts. 

Conversely, high achieving kids will never achieve wealth and prosperity on the merit of their own effort, sacrifice, and prudent decision-making. How does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> most of the people who are so opposed to this are the wingnuts and the racists, which are often one in the same. it's really that simple, and they typically aren't the smartest people walking among us.


Must be losing the argument...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

assassinator said:


> why is this thread still up here and not down in the jungle?


congratulations. you've just been elected junior moderator of the day.



jboogerfinger said:


> Must be losing the argument...


i'm not arguing. to argue with the ignorant is futile. i'm mostly talking to myself.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> That way, they can say, "see, all those people got worked up for nothing". Yet, if nobody would've made a stink about it, they would've pushed that stuff fo sho.


HA!!! Sweet!!

Already preparing for it to be NOT what you think and attack it...Knew that wouldnt take long!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

assassinator said:


> why is this thread still up here and not down in the jungle?









:rotfl:​


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Unbelivable.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Unbelivable.


Huh ?



Kelly


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> most of the people who are so opposed to this are the wingnuts and the racists, which are often one in the same. it's really that simple, and they typically aren't the smartest people walking among us.


guess there are some whole racist wingnut schools out there that decided NOT to show the speech either... start making your list, so you can avoid them and ensure your children, grandchildren, friends, etc. only attend to and support the schools that were smart enough to make it mandatory and show it. It's America, you can do that.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

bzrk180 said:


> HA!!! Sweet!!
> 
> Already preparing for it to be NOT what you think and attack it...Knew that wouldnt take long!!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Reagan did this same thing, as did Carter, both Bushes, but nobody had a problem with it. Maybe it has something to do with the credibility of Barry, and this is a wonderful show of justified disrespect towards a sleazy Chicago lawyer, a pole chicken, who deserves no respect.


----------



## janieh62 (Aug 25, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> it's only bringing more division into our great country because certain people want it to.
> 
> i think it's insane for any parent to object to the president of the united states addressing school kids. whether you like him or not, he's the president of the united states, and i find parents objecting to him addressing school kids to be unconscionable and unamerican.
> 
> what are we teaching our kids when supposedly mature adults behave this way?


The majority of Americans are PROUD to be Americans including myself! No matter if Republican/Democrat/Liberal..etc
The reason this has made such a stink is....BHO has either lost the trust (or like me) NEVER had our trust. From the start we felt as though we DO NOT know him. There is a reason for that...he leaves the American people with unanswered questions about what he believes in...not to mention the people that he has had involved in his life and only severed ties with some of them as the spotlight has been shown on them. The leaders he has bowed to and shook hands with! Some of you Obama followers just have blinders on for some reason. We should ALL expect every president to be honest, open and allow us to trust them...Obama has not.
I am not a racist..I do not care if he is white/black/brown/male/female or ? I just expect that person to coninue fighting for the freedom this country was built on..and keep God first!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

donf said:


> Reagan did this same thing, as did Carter, both Bushes, but nobody had a problem with it. Maybe it has something to do with the credibility of Barry, and this is a wonderful show of justified disrespect towards a sleazy Chicago lawyer, a pole chicken, who deserves no respect.


I looked it up. But I could find no definition of pole chicken. Tent pole, pole cat, cane pole, and pamper pole I could find. No pole chicken! :slimer:

Pole Chicken?


----------



## kemaflats1979 (Aug 23, 2009)

*obama*

Go away Obama!!:work::headknock


----------



## charlieT (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, I have 2 daughters. They are very well educated from Texas A&M, and I would hope that they would have wanted to listen to the speech and I would have even encouraged them to do so.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

According to KPRC, Klein will be broadcasting live.



bigdav160 said:


> I've emailed Klein and haven't go a response back yet.
> 
> My children are young and I still preview most of their TV viewing.
> I will not let them watch our current President without previewing first.
> ...


----------



## safetexas (Jun 27, 2006)

i call the conroe isd 2 times and all my elected officals , opps and the hauwse.My 11 y/o will be absent with the red flu


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Just got the local paper.*

Neither Tomball nor Magnolia ISD will be broadcasting the indoctr...uhh...speech!



essayons75 said:


> At this point we are stopping it for the most part. Still waiting for some ISDs and schools to give us specifics on what is shown. My kids will most likely miss that day.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

He has to go to great lengths now to find an audience that will buy his B.S.... Silly communist, kids don't vote!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

donf said:


> Reagan did this same thing, as did Carter, both Bushes, but nobody had a problem with it. Maybe it has something to do with the credibility of Barry, and this is a wonderful show of justified disrespect towards a sleazy Chicago lawyer, a pole chicken, who deserves no respect.


+1


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bzrk180 said:


> > Yes
> >
> > I think that kids should be encouraged at every turn, every stumble, and every opportunity.
> >
> ...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

You know, I am thinking back...Where was President Bush when the towers were attacked?? How come no one was demanding signed slips then (or any other time a President goes into a classroom?).

People are in a panic man...And, in every instance I have been in where people panic, it NEVER has helped the situation and has ALWAYS increased the problem...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bzrk180 said:


> You know, I am thinking back...Where was President Bush when the towers were attacked?? How come no one was demanding signed slips then (or any other time a President goes into a classroom?).
> 
> People are in a panic man...And, in every instance I have been in where people panic, it NEVER has helped the situation and has ALWAYS increased the problem...


Good Mornin Brad!

Buddy, this is a POOR comparison...Especially coming from you.....just saying!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Geez! We are now living in a lopsided world boys and girls. The world as we have know is going to break in half. Or it already has..! Too many folks took a left turn and kept on going until they hit libby world where they grow money trees and sell tin foil hats.

The others took a right and kept on going forgetting what the true meaning of being a Conservative was all about.

Thank God I've have a choice and decided to stay here at the Independent Motel and watch this crazy stuff. In three years we will have a chance to voice our votes again.

Saying this I hope all of those who were persuaded to vote for Jingle Pants to go to 610 Loop and keep driving. And when you figure it out? Fill welcome to exit. And thank goodness I live in Texas where Mr Jingle Pants is skeered to come. Why is that? Why? Because we know how to make it work here in Texas.

Politicians should be like the tide. Where they come and go. In that order...1.Come. 2. Go after serving their term. Not like a reef holding bait fish for the slaughter.

Anyone understand my jabbering? Catch My Drift? 

Enjoy your LABORDAY WEEKEND why we still have it!


Just had to post on this thread.

lmao


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Melon said:


> Geez! We are now living in a lopsided world boys and girls. The world as we have know is going to break in half. Or it already has..! Too many folks took a left turn and kept on going until they hit libby world where they grow money trees and sell tin foil hats.
> 
> The others took a right and kept on going forgetting what the true meaning of being a Conservative was all about.
> 
> ...


Back away from huh Caffeine......:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Back away from huh Caffeine......:biggrin:


Melon's had enough tea or coffee to be shootin' straight at the issue this mornin'. Yesterday's fishin' musta been inspirational! :biggrin:


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Move On!*

Come on bazerk! Move on man. Your boy won and you leftist are in charge. You guys are so stuck on Bush its embarrasing. The issue is not having the President talk to students about getting a good education, working hard.etc... Its about "write me a letter and tell me how wonderful and inspirational I am to you". Barry is more narcistic than Clinton! If you can believe that. To use one of your spin tactics, what would you libtards have done if Bush had asked kiddos to write about how wonderful he was? Panic? More like revolt! Americans aren't buying it. Some of those folks who voted for Barry are having second thoughts big time.



bzrk180 said:


> You know, I am thinking back...Where was President Bush when the towers were attacked?? How come no one was demanding signed slips then (or any other time a President goes into a classroom?).
> 
> People are in a panic man...And, in every instance I have been in where people panic, it NEVER has helped the situation and has ALWAYS increased the problem...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Come on bazerk! Move on man. Your boy won and you leftist are in charge. You guys are so stuck on Bush its embarrasing.


 I am not stuck on Bush...It was a comparrison...Obama isnt the first to do this... If I think back, EVERY president has addressed our children (I could be wrong... I am not stating this is a fact)



> The issue is not having the President talk to students about getting a good education, working hard.etc... Its about "write me a letter and tell me how wonderful and inspirational I am to you".


Thats not what he asked...he asked (and I paraphrase) how can the president help you?

I will even give an example that no one so far raised 20 kinds of babble about...

Last year (and every year) the legislators here in Texas send out a call to action to students in public schools all across the state. The call to action basically states "Please form a presentation in regards to an issue at your school to bring to your legislator explaining to him/her how he can help you and your school district"

The schools select a group of kids as their spokespeople to go and present this to them. Its a big "to do..."

There are speakers on the front lawn of the State Capiltal, lunch is served to the kids, the kids are encouraged to make signs and prepare speeches and it s a big hoopla. THEN, the kids get to go speak directly to the legislator for their district and present their concerns to the person that represents them.

And trust me, some of the issues are things like dress codes being too strict, opposing clear back packs, school nutrition in regards to lunches, and a variety of other things...

The group that I took was from Junction...5 very bright girls who were concerned about asbestos and mold in their school. We went and met Harvey Hildibrand personally and had a meeting in his office, face to face with HIM.

So, let me ask you, do you think that those legislators sit with their groups in some think tank and go over every issue? Do you think he takes notes (which he didnt) and seriously considers each groups issue??

No, of course not! What this does is get the kids involved in the political process, makes them feel as though they have a voice, causes them to work with their teachers and their parents to put together and produce a good argument to present in a professional manner. It is a learning tool for kids to become productive and involved citizens...But clearly, this CANT be the reasoning behind Obamas request...Surely he must want to indoctronate a socialist agenda with these absurd requests..Surely!!



> what would you libtards have done if Bush had asked kiddos to write about how wonderful he was?


Again, can you please point me in the direction that lines out that this is what he is asking for?



> Panic? More like revolt!


Now who is narcassistic??



> Americans aren't buying it. Some of those folks who voted for Barry are having second thoughts big time.


And that is great... Most of the second thoughts are coming from the twists and interpretations of right wing conspiracy theorists... So maybe he has some scary things lined out on the table and these are open for discussion in another thread but in regards to THIS topic...People need to chill out... Like I said before, panic NEVER helps a problem!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Good Mornin Brad!


Waddup wick...getting ready to go to breakfast/brunch...wanna go?? Call me!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh... Guess someone should have posted this earlier... I am sure its all lies, falsities and manipulation though... For those that are concerned, please put on those tinfoil hats before opening!

http://www.ed.gov/admins/lead/academic/bts.html


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

I believe what you have posted is a revised version which has been overhauled after the outrage from the parents in the country after seeing the first version. Given what was attempted with the first version, parents don't trust him anymore to even deliver the version being touted now.

What are your comments about the first version, the one that cause all the furor?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> What are your comments about the first version, the one that cause all the furor?


I didnt see the "first one"

Anyone have it?


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

i havent seen the first version, but i must assume that it wasnt acceptable if it is now being redone. if his intentions were so pure then why is it being redone. my oldest is only in kindergarten and probably wouldnt remember what was said the next day, but i am not allowing him to participate on principal..........that guy is becoming more and more like a dictator everyday and i for one will not support him in anyway. they wanna keep god outta the schools but they wanna let this clown in, something just isnt right here


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

I think Christian (10) is smart enough to know what ******** smells like. 
If not, then I failed, not him. 
I think their ALL morons, standing on morons shoulders


----------

